

Chocolate Duke3D - educational, compilable port of original Duke 3D - danso
https://github.com/fabiensanglard/chocolate_duke3D

======
niggler
Posting a link from an article on the front page is something we have to stop
doing. This was a link from another article currently on the front page (link
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5225149> discussion
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5224954> and post referring to it
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5225149> ).

~~~
doormatt
Why?

I may never have found this link unless someone had posted it to the front, as
I don't have time to read through ALL the articles.

~~~
Surio
FYI, you might find this useful: <http://rewindhn.com/>

~~~
doormatt
Thanks!

------
AceJohnny2
This is the "cleaned up" version of the Duke3D source code by Fabien Sanglard
(the guy who wrote the excellent Q3 code review [1], Doom3 code review [2] ,
and just today the Duke3D code review [3]).

He found the source code so hard to read through that he cleaned it up and
created this project to help others learn from it.

(summarizing what he said in his Duke3D review)

[1] <http://fabiensanglard.net/quake3/index.php> [2]
<http://fabiensanglard.net/doom3/index.php> [3]
<http://fabiensanglard.net/duke3d/index.php>

------
Nursie
Awwww, I thought someone was selling Dukes made of chocolate.

------
bsimpson
He doesn't make it clear whether this is a from-scratch port, or whether it's
based off of the same port he reviewed in his article.

------
z3phyr
Linux port is not tested at all !!!!

~~~
rocky1138
Well, get on it :)

~~~
rg3
I've only been trying to get it to build on Linux for a few minutes, but there
are a few obstacles along the way.

IMHO, the author should remove Linux from the README unless he intends to
really make it build on that platform, if the goal is, after all, "Portable
and compiling in one click on Windows, Mac OSX and Linux". No Makefile,
configure or CMakeLists.txt is provided with the source, and the unix_compat.h
file is missing from the sources.

Edit: I'll probably continue with my attempt to compile it manually
tomorrow...

